# I'm back folks



## shadetree_1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry folks just been real down of late with having to go home and go through all of the family pictures to split up for the kids and the keepsakes Linda told them all they could have and I have not done to well with it, had to sleep in a chair in the living room because I still can't bare to go in our bedroom much less sleep in the bed, But I think I have finally got my head wrapped a little better so expect to see some DIW going up for trade and for sale, ( I have plenty, about 10,000# ) I just have not had any inclination to cut or work with it but I finally got it through my head that I have to go on, Linda has more than likely been cussing and yelling at me for being such a boob but I could not hear her until now so things are looking up a little and I'll get back to work with the wood and post some beauties!
Thanks

Shoeless Joe

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 22


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back Joe! Glad to hear you are doing better. As always, Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to see you buddy.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back! Let us know if there is anything we can do for you!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2015)

I know it is not easy- at least it was not for me- but the kids and that grandson need ya!!! Happy to see you back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back Joe your absence has not gone unnoticed. You can always tell when a profound member (such as yourself) of the Wood Barter family has been gone for a while. Its nice to see you back.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back, Joe - missed seeing you and your posts around here. You and your family remain in my prayers. And don't worry about having had to take time away - you gotta do what you gotta do. Glad to see you back!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to see ya back Joe. You've been missed.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 14, 2015)

Good to see you back Joe. I've really missed seeing your posts and think about you often.
Tim


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back Joe ! Glad to see you're pulling thru . Keep on fighting for your sanity and your Fam that remains !!!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to see things are perking up a little for you, Joe!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2015)

We all deal with our pain in different ways, keep her memories close in your heart and realize that she wants the best for you and your family as well. You owe it to yourself and your family to go on and live life to it's fullest, she would want that for you. Glad to see you posting again and looking forward to seeing your delicious iron wood.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 14, 2015)

Good to see you back, and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2015)

Welcome back! I hope to pick up some DIW from you later this year when I go on a road trip through Arizona. Plenty of folks pulling for you here at WB. Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 14, 2015)

Really nice to see you back in the mix, Joe.


----------



## justallan (Aug 14, 2015)

Joe, glad to see you back.
We all deal with stuff differently and at different paces. Do the best you can for you, Buddy.
Welcome back.


----------



## SENC (Aug 14, 2015)

Missed you, Joe, and was just thinking about you last week. Glad you are back, my friend.


----------



## Tony (Aug 14, 2015)

Joe, great to have you back!! You being gone left a void that I think we all could feel. All my best to you! Tony


----------



## ClintW (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad to hear your feeling better!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2015)

Good to see you back on here Joe. Take what time you need. Adjust and move forward. Good thoughts and prayers for you strength my friend.


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 15, 2015)

Glad to hear you a starting to feel better! I'd be lost too, not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 15, 2015)

Good too see ya Joe missed ya around these parts!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2015)

Absolutely FANTASTIC to see you back Joe. I don't know if you realize what a staple you are around here but you were missed... Not to mention we need help keeping Tony in line  @Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome back Joe


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 16, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Absolutely FANTASTIC to see you back Joe. I don't know if you realize what a staple you are around here but you were missed... Not to mention we need help keeping Tony in line  @Tclem



Thanks Guys ! I don't know about keeping Hairy Toes @Tclem in line but I'll give it my best shot ! But you know he's a handful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 16, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> Thanks Guys ! I don't know about keeping Hairy Toes @Tclem in line but I'll give it my best shot ! But you know he's a handful.


Ain't nobody can control me. Lol


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Big tough guy huh? I'll bet that the little man has you wrapped around his finger tough guy! Love the pictures of "you helping him" work on the car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

